# What to expect after spaying your dog??



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Like the title I am wondering what to expect after I get my lab spayed? She is 6 months and it was either this or get rid of her. (The Mrs. new rule) She is a total out side dog so I am wondering if I will need to bring her in doors....another fight if so....or can I leave her out side. She has an insulated dog house with a heated sleeping pad. I am not sure if she should be exercised right after or not. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

She'll just be a little out of sorts and a little mopey for a few days to a week. It really is amazing how fast they snap out of it though. She'll be just fine outside. Just make sure she doesn't get worked up over anything and keep plenty of un-frozen water in front of her. She'll be fine. I'd also lay of the strenuous exercise for at least two weeks may be three. You'll probably hear this same schpeel from your vet. I've heard it plenty of times having had five bitches all of which have had their ovens removed...


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Tex for the info. I wanted a third party's info besides the vet. I will take all this and apply it. She also has a heated water bowl so the unfrozen water is no problem. I will just keep her in the kennel except for when I can just spend some quality time just loving on her. Most of the info that I researched on the net said that they take about two weeks to recover. I guess every pup is different and we will see how she does. Thanks again


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Also, they will try and sell you the "pain meds" 

they dont need it!!!


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

sweet the more money I can save the better. I just wish I did this sooner. I did have plans on breading her but momma has a different opinion. I just took her out and she was marking dummies shot from my launcher out to 150 yards and doing a stand out job! I hate to take time off of training but I know it is for the best. I know it is getting pretty close to the WHRC picnic test do you think that she will be healed enough for it? She is getting spayed on the 11th and the picnic is on the 29th that is 18 days just shy of three weeks. If it is I know that WRHRC is having theirs on the 12 of Feb.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Wait until after the event. Tell you're wife you won't put-out if she gets sassy with ya!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, 18 days might be a little soon to get her all revved up at a trial.

I spayed my setter, and then two weeks later took her to Montana to a trainer. He said it was a full two weeks after he got her that she finally came out of her funk and started to work good. Spay her after the trial. She's young and you've got plenty of time. In fact, I usually don't spay my dogs until the second heat cycle when they're about a year old. I wouldn't neuter a male until he's at least two just so he can get all his growing done and muscle mass built up. Testosterone is a great building material. Cut their nuts off too soon and you'll have a girly man dog. Females are different in that regard, but I still think 6 months is too young. But hey, I'm not a vet either...


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Tex-My issue is that if she goes in heat than I am toast with the Mrs. I have 3 little kids and there are a million dogs in the neighborhood. The Mrs won't let me keep her in the garage so that leaves her to any dog that can jump my fence. I work two days straight so it also makes it hard due to the fact that I will not be there to clean up after her mess from being in heat. If any of the dogs are agressive in that come over to the house and I am not home that could put my kids in danger. I have also read alot of research about breast cancer in bitches and according to the research the more heat cycles they go into the greater chance of getting cancer. One of the studdies stated that after the first cycle the percent went from .04 before estrus to 8% chance after the first cycle. That puts your dogs chances to 1 in 12 will get it. Now I am not saying that this is gospel but I think that it is worth really looking at. Also the fight with the Mrs. trumps all. I will wait to run her. I will see how she is doing before the one at WRHRC Picnic on the 12th. If she is not up to speed then I will wait till wasatches at the end of Feb. Thanks for all the input and info.

@invaderzim, I tried the hold out thing and they are a heck of alot better at that game than we are. I think they can go years if a challenge like this is issued. Hahahah :lol:


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

If it were me, i'd bring her inside or put her in the garage for acouple days. I'd also let her take it "easy" for 2 to 3 weeks depending on her wound. On my last pup, we just turned her loose and she riped open her wound a couple of times. Keep a bottle of super glue on hand so incase it starts to open. We would clean the wound really good and just re-glue it until she would split it again. The wound stayed close on it's own after about a week and a half. And most of all, just judge if she's ready by her energy level. She will let you know when enough is enough.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

If it were me I'd have the spay job done and then forget about testing, trialing, or hunting for a month. You can always spend time on obedience and yard work with her. Err on the side of caution. She gives you her all in the field, willing to swim through icy waters for you. Now it's your turn to take care of her. One man's opinion- that's the way I see it.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Well said Bird dogger. there are plenty of picnics and other fun stuff a few months down the road so that is what I will plan on doing. I wait till she ready to run again she is up to her old self. 

yzfduner450- I would love to have her inside and/or in the garage but the Mrs rules the roost and she is not a dog person. I think I would be out with her in the dog house before she came inside. I also have a few bottles of superglue on hand for wound care(myself mostly) so I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, got her done yesterday.... brought my little girl home and she was wobbly as could be from the meds. I did get the pain meds, just because mom would have killed me had I not gotten them for our girl. It was 10 bucks... no biggie. Today she was doing a lot better... walking around ok, wagged her tail at me and actually ate some food and drank some water. Yesterday she just laid on a pillow and upchucked once when she tried to get up and fell over.... poor kid. Glad its done though... no unexpected pups for this guy.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Some of the best advise I got here about this is superglue. I ended up gluing my pup together 3 times. She was groggy the first day and a half and then she was rearing to go! I literally had to force her so she would not jump and play. No stairs and all that good stuff. She refused to slow down and did not show signs of pain after 48 hours hence having to use the superglue. She had hers done on the 11th and she seams like her old self. I thought that I would see some fatigue or maybe something that would indicate that she is having pain or even slight discomfort. Well with her it has not been the case. She is gun ho jumping off my rock walls (3' plus) chasing bumpers and trying to get me to throw her more by fetching one from the garage walking up to me and healing. She will drop it at my feet or hit my leg with it, fetch it and look at me like take it and throw it. I had to put her away because she wanted to just keep going and I was afraid that she might get sore. Nope the next morning she was running around and doing the same thing. She has told me that she is ready to work.


----------

